# HDMI Audio Dropouts on DVR playback only?



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

I have a pretty new Hopper, replaced my 622. Mostly a good system, but when playing back from the DVR - even if it's just like having skipped back a minute in a live show - the audio sometimes drops out for a few seconds every few minutes.

This isn't in the recorded program. I can skip back and the dropout won't be there at the same spot.

So what I know is:

It only happens when the Dish Hopper is the HDMI source; not when my Oppo or other sources are. (I'm not using optical or analog.)
It only happens when playing back from the hard drive. Direct-from-Satellite doesn't do this.
It isn't a recording problem, because it's in different places when playing back the same programs.
Therefore, it's not the HDMI cable, the audio receiver, the TV or even the Dish tuner or recording codec.
It doesn't seem to always happen on playback. I'm not sure what the secret sauce is - everything should typically be turned on in the same order, for example, because they happen by macro. But when the problem is there, it survives changing audio sources back-and-forth.
Any ideas? This is annoying. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you noticed any distorted video or any error messages? If not, Try resetting the Hopper by pressing the red reset button on the front panel of the Hopper.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

No video distortion. I've seen the problem before, and have rebooted the puppy regularly (more due to moving equipment around than debugging.) Will do so now. Is the Hopper like an older cell phone, just needs rebooting every few days?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like a successful work around to me.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

Kind of an annoying one. Think about it, Jim... suppose you're watching an event... perhaps a sporting event. You've buffered a bit because of a snack break, phone call, life... And you get these audio drop-outs.

If you reset the system, you lose your buffer. (There may be some way around that, but it would require a bit of work at the time.) So you can't see that half-hour you were planning to watch. If you don't reset it, you get the drop-outs.

How are you defining "successful"?


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

TechnoCat said:


> Any ideas? This is annoying. Thanks.


Do you have the OTA module installed on your Hopper? I had the same non-repeatable audio dropouts on local channels (Both satellite delivered and OTA) and occasionally on satellite delivered cable channels with the OTA module installed. I yanked the module and turned off PTAT. No more dropouts. I've turned PTAT back on a couple of times since and have not noticed any dropouts, so I'm guessing the module was at fault.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

This may be related to the problem seen on ViP receivers when the OTA module is tuned to a weak station, causes problems with even satellite reception.


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

I recently bought a new Onkyo receiver and decided to go all in on Video and Audio thru HDMI. After a couple of days I started noticing audio dropout while watching recorded shows. I previously had used the optical input/output for my audio and never had a problem. Long story short, I found out some Onkyo receivers have experienced handshake problems with some HDMI sources and it caused momentary audio dropouts. I reconfigured my Hopper to Onkyo to use Digital Optical audio and the audio dropout problem went away.

All my other sources work just fine using HDMI for both Vid/Audio. My issue was just between Onkyo and Hopper.

Just my 2 cents worth. Maybe it will help you resolve your problem.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

No OTA to my knowledge. Maybe icmoney is onto something; the receiver is an Onkyo. But I didn't have the problem with the 622.


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

Just to update, after a month since I changed my audio from Hopper back to Optical input on my Onkyo, I have not had any more instance of audio dropout when watching recorded content.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

TechnoCat said:


> I have a pretty new Hopper, replaced my 622. Mostly a good system, but when playing back from the DVR - even if it's just like having skipped back a minute in a live show - the audio sometimes drops out for a few seconds every few minutes.
> 
> This isn't in the recorded program. I can skip back and the dropout won't be there at the same spot.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue..Not the cable.... switched to a new one and its still there. Turn on my audio receiver and use the optical out on the hopper to my receiver and the tv with the HDMI hook up drops audio and the optical on the receiver plays through the drop. Sounds like the HDMI out on the hopper may be bad?. A reboot will fix it sometimes but not always. Do you think I need a replacement Hopper?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

TechnoCat said:


> ...when playing back from the DVR - even if it's just like having skipped back a minute in a live show - the audio sometimes drops out for a few seconds every few minutes.


I'm also experiencing the same HDMI audio dropouts during DVR playback. I can't say with any certainty that this works 100 percent of the time, but I've had some luck going into *Settings: Diagnostics --> Reset Receiver* when the issue occurs. Seems to fix the issue for awhile. YMMV.

However, the HDMI audio dropouts are not the only HDMI audio issue. I've also noticed that the audio sync varies. For example, last night I had to delay the audio by 200ms, but later I had to reset audio sync back to 0ms. The audio shouldn't vary that much. I wonder if the two are related?

If new firmware doesn't fix the HDMI audio and provide someway to configure the hard coded 1:30am software check, it will be, IMO, a disappointment. While there are other bugs such as the priority screen crashing, search feature needs an overhaul, Today/Tomorrow timers updates at the wrong time, INFO screen doesn't show complete title/description, etc, etc -- the HDMI audio and the hard coded software check are the two most aggravating issues and they should be immediately addressed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't hold your breath on the 1:30am update time. There's no reason for them to change it really, because if you're there watching TV you can click "No" and let it try again later... if you aren't there watching, it doesn't matter if it updates... so there is no sense of urgency and it is not viewed as a problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Don't hold your breath on the 1:30am update time.


Why, has this been felt like a knife in the back of customers for quite awhile?



Stewart Vernon said:


> There's no reason for them to change it really,


How about for urinary bladder health reasons?



Stewart Vernon said:


> ...because if you're there watching TV you can click "No" and let it try again later... if you aren't there watching, it doesn't matter if it updates... so there is no sense of urgency and it is not viewed as a problem that needs to be fixed.


Then I highly recommend DISH moves the update timer to fire off at 8pm for the same reasons you mentioned above. After all, if you are watching TV you can click "No".... 

Seriously, the first attempt is around 1:30am and it will keep pestering you. The next one is around 2:30am and so forth. It's not exact from morning to morning, which if it was, would only make it somewhat livable. Having to select semi-randomly "No" gets aggravating when you have to urgently go to the bathroom and can't because you have to wait to answer "No".

It's not ideal in the least, but I'm to the point were I'm about to set up a keep once kluge timer to fire off at 1:15am and run for 6 hours and 45 minutes everyday.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 922 and I did move my scheduled update to 7am... but if I couldn't move it (like on the Hoppers) I really don't see the big deal. I guess it could be annoying to have to click "No" every hour or so after 1:30am... but you could also just let it update and then go back to watching TV after it is done... I would prefer they kept the scheduling option on the Hoppers, but I can't imagine there being a lot of pressure on them to change it this far out. The Hopper has been out a couple of years (I think it has been nearly 2 years now)... and if they haven't done it by now, I wouldn't hold my breath over it.


----------



## brucewampler (Oct 6, 2014)

DISH claims that it received no reports of this issue, but I have the identical problem.

DISH stepped me through an audio debug list, and, at least so far, there seems to be a "cure".

It may be related to the Volume Leveling "feature".

Menu -> Settings -> Audio -> Audio Output -> Volume Leveling -> Disable. (After disabling, a Mode option shows up, and I left my on the default RF).

So far, my DVR recordings are no longer have audio dropouts.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

brucewampler said:


> DISH claims that it received no reports of this issue, but I have the identical problem.


That's total bull. I can't speak for anyone else, but I reported the HDMI audio dropout issue a month ago when I reported the wrong network association for locals issue. That explains why the latter issue hasn't been fixed.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

I see this problem on almost every playback. Does Dish really not believe this is a real problem?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

brucewampler said:


> DISH stepped me through an audio debug list, and, at least so far, there seems to be a "cure".
> 
> It may be related to the Volume Leveling "feature".
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, disabling Volume Leveling has not stopped the dropouts on my equipment. This afternoon I was chasing live and started getting audio dropouts. I went into settings and disabled Volume Leveling. Due to the way Volume Leveling works, the video jumped ahead, but neither the jump or disabling made any difference.

I then reset the receiver (as mentioned above). After the reset finished, I paused the video for 1 minute and when played the dropouts were gone. Aside from switching over to the TOSLINK, resetting the receiver is the only way I've found to temporarily correct the issue.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

The trouble with this problem is it is intermittent. This has been going on for over a year according to the Dish website. I've changed the Hopper and HDMI cables, problem persisted. A tech came out and found a small piece of the metal coax shield almost touching the copper wire in the center of a connection. No more problem for two weeks. I decided to add a second hopper in the bedroom. For some reason the installer decided to hook up some kind of signal checker on the living room cable. He got an error and ended up changing every cable in the entire system, the lnb, the new dual node twice and still showed the error. His boss came out and told him not to go by the meter, check strength in the program, which was great. Problem is my audio dropout was back. I've had Dish back twice but no joy. They changed all connections. The latest tech said since I had the problem when going through my Onkyo and not when hooked direct to the TV, they could not help me. I decided to hook the HDMI direct to my tv and use a digital optical cable to go to the Onkyo. The problem promptly went away and has not appeared in the last week. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I should add this only happened with the Hopper settings set to Dolby Digital.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I have the same issue. Audio dropping out only on DVR recordings. SJ


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I wonder if anyone who is having this problem has tried the "Redmere" HDMI cables I see advertized? More expensive than standard but may be worth a try if one doesn't have the ability to use optical cables for the sound. (I use optical and have never had the problem, going to/thru an Onkyo receiver.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm getting the audio reductions when going to/from DVR'd shows. One fix suggested was to connect optical/coax audio and use that instead. I've done that. HDMI video to Denon to TV, Optical audio to Denon and out from there via HDMI. Problem still exists. I'm hoping that the latest firmware update for the HWS fixes it.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

As an update, my Onkyo suddenly lost all sound and network connectivity. I googled it and found many Onkyo receivers were sold with inferior components. Onkyo is standing behind their equipment by offering free repairs and extending the equipment warranty. I was directed to a place to enter my model, serial number and entered the problem experienced. My receiver was one of the affected receivers. They sent a box for free shipping to a special repair center. I think they changed the hdmi board. Got it back 10 days later and the video was messed up. Sent it again and came back in another 10 days. I hooked it back up using hdmi cable and I have had not audio drop outs for over 2 weeks.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks, Papa J. I couldn't find such a link on their website. Would you mind posting it?

Thanks


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

TechnoCat said:


> Thanks, Papa J. I couldn't find such a link on their website. Would you mind posting it?
> 
> Thanks


https://repair.onkyousa.com/na/003_2012.php?country=USA


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

It's not the HDMI or the Onkyo... our house is being remodeled so I've been using Dish Anywhere from the DVR recently. And it happens that way too, when pre-live, even over IP. I'm guessing it has to do with scheduled live recording at the same time as viewing, but I'm not certain.


----------



## rparikian (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello everyone, i would like to add my 2c to this topic. I stumbled across this issue when i switched from my old Visio TV to a new Samsung smart TV. The TV is connected to a Joey. I have been going through all of these posts on the Internet reading this issue and have tried everything possible to make this stop. I have called Dish support and reported the problem. They sent someone out to troubleshoot the issue but of course i didn't do it while he was here. Nevertheless, he did say this was a software issue and replacing the joey would not guarantee the problem would go away since they are all the same software rev. 

That being said, i wanted to put some info out there that i noticed. i was watching TV this morning and was getting the sound going out every minute. I tried every fix listed in all these posts. One thing i noticed was unplugging the HDMI cable from the TV and plugging it back in made it stop. I have not seen the problem for the last 20 minutes. Im sure this won't be a permanent solution but at least it will kind of point us in the right direction as to what exactly is causing it. It defiantly sounds liken HDMI handshake issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## rparikian (Jan 1, 2015)

Just wanted to post my info.

I have Two Hoppers and 4 Joeys. Both Hoppers are tied together so that I can watch recording from either DVR. I was noticing the problem when watching live TV and watching something from the DVR. I also have a sling adapter connected to one of the Hoppers. I noticed one post online that mentioned that someone was having the issue even while using Dish Anywhere. That kind of moves away from the issue being related to the HDMI handshake though.


----------



## brucewampler (Oct 6, 2014)

Just a follow up - this problem has finally disappeared for me, but I'm not 100% sure why. Here's what I think the possibilities are:

1. Dish recently updated the firmware - has the extra menus when you want to delete an item from the DVR, for example, and keeps offering to search for a different airing time when you start a show in the middle - just to give an indication of the version I mean. I think this might be the reason, but...

2. I got a Harmony Home Control remote for Christmas (and it works REALLY well - a little time consuming to set up, but way less than other universal remotes I've had).
Well, part of the directions for setting up the Harmony included disabling HDMI - CEC for all devices. My Yamaha amp did, in fact, have HDMI - CEC enabled. And so did my Hopper (Menu -> Settings -> HDMI CEC -> Off). While this shouldn't fix things if Dish was doing things right, it is entirely possible that this is the real issue.


But now that I have the latest Dish software upgrade, AND I have disabled HDMI - CEC everywhere, I no longer get the random audio dropouts while viewing recorded shows.

What a relief!


----------



## rparikian (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Bruce. How long has it been? were you connecting to the Yamaha with straight HDMI, no optical? I am going to try turning HDMI CEC off and see what happens. Should I turn it off everywhere or just on the problematic unit as a test?


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

CEC should have nothing to do with the problem.


----------



## rparikian (Jan 1, 2015)

yeah, made no difference. I think I am going to swap Joeys with another room and see if the problems moves with the Joey or not.


----------



## brucewampler (Oct 6, 2014)

I think it has been established that while this issue is clearly something with Dish's software when playing back the DVR through a receiver, the problem does not affect all receivers. Some work fine.

Whatever is going on, the Hopper is (was?) delivering a different set of HDMI data to the receiver when in DVR playback vs. being live.

So there is some problem with the HDMI protocol with some receivers.

All I can report is that "all of a sudden" - which for me was a combination of the new Dish software update and turning off HDMI CEC - the playback problem is gone for me.

Because I have several devices connected through my Yamaha receiver, I really can't use the optical connection - all HDMI. My Yamaha has an HDMI pass-through when the unit is in standby mode. The drop out problem was terrible in active mode, was better, but still present in pass-through mode. So, there does seem to be an issue with the receiver, too. The receiver does have an HDMI - CEC off option, and at this point, I suspect that might be the real solution. I should test that on and off, and if I get time, I will, and report back.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I use the HDMI CEC feature so I hope that it doesn't have anything to do with the issue. However, that is really only used when you hit the sat button, turn on and off, etc. Not when just playing a DVR recording. SJ


----------



## Brad2002 (Mar 15, 2015)

I know the subject is more than sixty (60) days without any updates; but, I, also, have this problem and just spent the longest hour of my life with a Dish representative that had no clue.

My problem is very similar, Audio drops out for 10-20 seconds after a fast forward or 30 second jump on a recorded or paused program. Problem is remedied if I reboot Hopper and Joey. Problem does not occur in morning probably due to auto-reboot during night. Problem does not re-appear until system has operated for several hours during the day, usually at the start of Prime Time.

A Technician from Dish is coming to look into this. As it will be at Noon to 5:00 pm, it will before the requisite number of hours before failure. Possibly yielding a wasted afternoon.

The online chat representative did waive the additional fee for the repair call. Guess my 16 years with Dish and payment of the monthly insurance fee has a benefit.

Has anyone had a final resolution? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

